# كيفيسة عمل دراسة جدوى لاي مشروع



## salah_design (12 أبريل 2011)

الاخوة الكرام
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لقد اثار في الاخ foush_111 موضوع دراسة جدوى لمشروع
وهذا رابط الموضوع 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t255583.html
وقد قدم الاخوة افكار طيبة ندين لهم بالشكر عليها من خلال محاولة المساعدة بما تجود بهم انفسهم من خير
ولكني فضلت ان افرد موضوع جديد لكيفية عمل دراسة جدوي ناجحة باذن الله 
وقد وجدت بالنت الكثير من الدراسات الناجحة من خلال وجهة نظري وحبيت ان انقل لكم افضل ما قرأت 
ودراسة الجدوى ليست وجود الادوات والتجهيزات ولكن دراسة الجدوى تعتمد على دراسة شامله من بداية نشأت الفكرة ولغاية التحضير العملي والانتاج


منقول ::::

كيفية كتابة خطة عمل ناجحة لمشروع تجاري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هذه نصيحة عملية , وهي معلومات مختصرة جداً حول كيفية كتابة خطة عمل ناجحة لمشروع تجاري ولكنها مفيدة لأنها مبنية على أسس علمية وليست نصائح عامة , وما دعاني لكتابتها هو أنني بحثت في الانترنت عن خطط عمل , ولكن للأسف لم أجد باللغة العربية , أما باللغة الإنجليزية فهناك الكثير , ولمن لديه إلمام باللغة الإنجليزية فسيجد الكثير من خطط العمل وقد يجد عينات لبعض المشروعات أيضاً. وأعلم علم اليقين أنها لن تكون كافية , ولكن يكفي من القلادة ما أحاط العنق. 

فبعد التوكل على الله والإيمان به ومعرفة أن الأمة اجتمعت على أن ينفعوك بشيء لم ينفعوك إلا بشيء قد كتبه الله لك , ولو اجتمعت على أن يضروك لم يضروك إلا بشيء قد كتبه الله عليك , وبعد كثرة الاستغفار (فقلت استغفروا ربكم إنه كان غفارا * يرسل السماء عليكم مدرارا * ويمددكم بأموال وبنين ويجعل لكم جنات ويجعل لكم أنهارا) فيجب أن تبدأ بعمل خطة عمل والتي لا تخلو شركة ناجحة منها , وهي يسيرة على من يسرها الله عليه , وبناءاً على هذه الخطة ستقرر جدوى نجاح مشروعك من عدمه , وكذلك الخطط الاستراتيجية التي ستتبعها والعوائد المالية المتوقعة والتي ستقنع بها المساهمين معك في المشروع.........

منقول من مكان اخر ::::::
يعتبر الإعداد للمشاريع الاقتصادية من أهم الخطوات لنجاح هذه المشاريع, حيث أن التخطيط السليم للمشاريع يضمن مدى نجاح وفاعلية هذه المشاريع, بالإضافة إلى العائد المادي (الربح المادي) الجيد المتوقع من هذه المشاريع. لذا وقبل البدء بأي مشروع اقتصادي يجب عمل جدوى اقتصادية له.
ومن هنا يجب عمل دراسة للسوق المحلي من حيث احتياجاته ومتطلباته وذلك بدراسة العناصر التالية:

1-دراسة السوق.
2-الدراسة الفنية.
3-الدراسة المالية.
ولعمل أي جدوى اقتصادية على صاحب العمل الأخذ بعين الاعتبار النقاط والخطوات التالية: 

أولاً: على صاحب / أصحاب المشروع معرفة الأمور التالية حول أنفسهم قبل البدء بتنفيذ المشروع, وهي:
ما هي الخبرات والمهارات التي يمتلكونها وتخدم المشروع؟
ما هي الدوافع الشخصية والتي ستضمن نجاح المشروع؟
ما هي الصفات الشخصية والتي ستعمل على قيادتك للمشروع؟
وبالتالي يجب معرفة الأشخاص المشاركين بالمشروع ومعرفة المهارات التي يمتلكونها (مهارات الاتصال, التصميم, الإشراف, التنظيم, الرياضيات, وغيرها) كما يجب معرفة الصفات التي يتحلون بها مثل ( التعاون, اللباقة, الصدق, الحماسة للعمل, الدقة في المواعيد والعمل, بذل الجهد المناسب للعمل وغيرها) ومعرفة الخبرات السابقة والمستوى التعليمي.

ثانياً: دراسة السوق من حيث:
ما هي خصائص سوق سلعتك؟
كم حصتك بالسوق؟
كيف يمكن أن تبيع سلعتك بحيث تستطيع أن يكون لك حصة في السوق؟
ثالثاً: عمل دراسة فنية للمشروع من حيث: 
ما هي الأصول الثابتة التي سيحتاجها المشروع؟
ما هي متطلبات إنتاج السلعة؟
ما هي مراحل إنتاج السلعة؟
وبالتالي يجب معرفة الموقع المقرر للمشروع, توفر المياه والكهرباء, والمواصلات, ومعرفة مدى الحاجة للآلات والمعدات الثابتة, أجور العمال ومراحل الإنتاج وغيرها من الأمور المتعلقة بالنواحي الفنية. 

رابعاً: عمل دراسة مالية للمشروع من حيث: 

هل فكرة المشروع مربحة أم لا؟
من أين سنحصل على النقود؟
ما هي تكلفة المشروع المالية؟
وبالتالي يجب تحديد التكلفة الكلية للمشروع, والربح الشهري والإجمالي, والقيام ببعض الاختبارات المالية لقياس جدوى المشروع.

ما هي دراسة الجدوى للمشروع: 
هي طريقة تستخدم لتعرف على مدى توفر الإمكانيات اللازمة لتنفيذ المشروع وتسويق إنتاجه وهل هو مربح أم لا.

وللإجابة على هذا السؤال, يقوم أصحاب المشروع بعمل دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية للمشروع من خلال جمع المعلومات ونقاشها وتحليلها اعتماداً على 6 خطوات متتابعة ومتسلسلة, وتشكل هذه الخطوات الستة الخطوات الرئيسية التي لا بد منها لعمل دراسة جدوى اقتصادية لأي مشروع صغير.

الخطوات الست اللازمة لدراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية للمشروع الصغير:
الخطوة الأولى: اختار سلعة أو خدمة تبيعها
وهنا لا بد من الاستطلاع والتفكير والنقاش حول فكرة المشروع المناسبة والتي تبدو مجدية من خلال تحليلها والتأكد منها وعندها نقرر أي مشروع يجب دراسته وعمل جدواه الاقتصادية.

الخطوة الثانية: اعرف ما إذا كان الناس سيشترون السلعة أم لا 
وهي الخطوة الثانية على طريق التأكد من صحة وجدوى فكرة المشروع المطروحة, وهنا لا بد من التركيز والاهتمام والتعرف على احتياجات وطلب الزبائن المحتملين أو الحقيقين, وكذلك لا بد من التأكد ودراسة ما إذا كان الناس سيشترون ما نخطط نحن لبيعه في السوق المحتمل.

الخطوة الثالثة : قرر كيف سيعمل مشروعك الصغير
حيث أنه من الضروري أن تتخذ قراراً مدروساً حول كيف سيتم تشغيل المشروع ودراسة طبيعة الحال حول المشروع وطريقة تشغيله.

الخطوة الرابعة: احسب تكاليف المشروع
يجب معرفة أنواع التكاليف وحسابها وأخذها بعين الاعتبار عند تجهيز وعمل دراسة الجدوى, وتنقسم التكاليف إلى نوعين: 
تكاليف ثابتة: مثل (الرواتب, إيجار المحلات, تأمينات العمال, والاستهلاك).
تكاليف متغيرة: مثل (مواد الخام, أجور, الصيانة, مواصلات, مصروفات الكهرباء, والمياه). 
الخطوة الخامسة: تقدير دخل المشروع من المبيعات


تقدر الكمية التي يمكن بيعها من خلال المشروع خلال فترة زمنية معينة وسعرها عند البيع.

الخطوة السادسة: قرر هل فكرة المشروع جيدة
وهنا لا بد من اتخاذ القرار حول فكرة المشروع ولذلك لا بد من سؤال أنفسنا الآتي:
حجم أرباحنا من المشروع؟

حجم أرباحنا من المشروع؟
كيف يمكن حساب أرباحنا والتدفق النقدي؟
ما هي الفوائد الأخرى الهامة؟
ثم نقرر ما إذا كانت فكرة المشروع جيدة أم لا؟
إذا كانت الفكرة جيدة نبدأ بتحضير وعمل خطة العمل, وإذا كانت غير جيدة نلقي الفكرة الأولى نبحث عن فكرة مشروع أجدى وأنجح.

لماذا عليك إعداد دراسة الجدوى؟للتأكد من نجاح المشروع و للحصول على قرض لتمويل مشروعك أو من مؤسسة التمويل المالية, ولذلك عليك أن تبين لهم أن المشروع مُجد, وأن لديك الموارد المالية المطلوبة, وأن لديك المهارات والخبرة الكافية.
إرشادات لإنجاز دراسة الجدوى

1. وصف المشروع المقترح: ويقدم هذا الجزء اسم المشروع, والنشاطات المقترحة, المالكون, الموقع, الشكل القانوني, نشاطات المشروع.
2. السوق: ويعتمد على حجم سوقك, وحجم مبيعاتك وخدماتك. 
3. الكادر الوظيفي وتنظيمه: إن توزيع الأدوار في عملية الإنتاج عامل من عوامل النجاح.
4. احتياجات المشروع: إن أي مشروع سواء كان كبيراً أو صغيراً له احتياجات معينة يجب توفرها من أجل نجاح المشروع واستخلاص عوامل نجاح أو فشل أي مشروع, ولذلك يجب معرفة المشروع وعمليات الإنتاج من حيث: 
ماذا تتضمن عمليات الإنتاج من البداية على النهاية؟
ما هي الموارد التي تحتاج إليها, ومن أين تحصل عليها؟
ما هي المهارات التي نحتاج إليها, وكيف نستطيع تعلمها؟
من هم الذين سيشترون منتجاتك ولماذا؟
ما هي المشاكل التي يمكن أن تواجهك؟
ما هي النصائح التي تنصحنا بها؟
ولتشغيل المشروع : يجب النظر إلى : الإنتاج: من هم الذين يعملون وماذا سيعملون, وما هو حجم الإنتاج.
المالية: من سيمسك المعاملات المالية ومن هو المسؤول عن البيع والشراء.
الإدارة: من سوف يختص بالموردين وتسجيل الديون والمشتريات والبيع.
5. تحديد تكاليف المشروع: سواء كانت ثابتة أو متغيرة.
6. تحديد بيع الوحدة الواحدة: وتحديد معرفة الأسعار المنافسة: وهنا يجب أن نسأل أنفسنا الأسئلة التالية:
1-من هم منافسيك؟
2-كم سعر بيع منتجاتهم المشابهة لمنتجاتكم؟
3-كم يبيعوا؟
4-هل سعر بيع منتجك جيد؟
هذا ما استطعت نقله لكم مما قرأت
وارجوا ان يكون فيه الفائدة للاخوة
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------

